# What should you wear at a show jumping?



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

It depends on the rules of the show. For most shows you'll need tan riding breeches, a show shirt {long sleeved or short sleeved}, a navy blue or black show jacket and of course a helmet. Also black field boots {you know the lace up kind}. But really it depends, that stuff is the norm but at some shows I've seen people not wearing their jackets. It all depends on how strict the show stewards and judges are. Oh and though it ain't required its good to invest in a pair of gloves, I prefer black but its your choice.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i ride the jumpers for two (main) reasons:
1. because it's not judged on the judges opinion... like hunter or eq. It's simply me, my horse, a clock, and a course!
2. because i haaaaate stuffy show clothes! the jumpers are usually pretty lax. i ride in upper division classes and they only require a polo shirt, tasteful breeches (of any color) and a approved helmet. I've even seen people show in their half chaps. (although i ride in field boots)

i suppose there are different rules for whatever state/show you are at. But i've ridden in California, Texas, Washington, New York, and Pennsylvania... and they were all the same in terms of rider wear for the jumpers.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

When I show jumpers I wear a polo shirt either black, brown, navy blue or dark red, nice tan colored breeches, tall field boots, a belt, and my hair nice and neat tucked under my helmet. The jumpers are more laid back than hunters so I just think you should look nice and neat, but there is no strict dress code unless you are showing in higher levels.


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, I dont ride english, so all this stuff is really really new to me! Thanks again you answered my question well.


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

If your not going to compete, doesn't really matter that much. Just wear breeches your boots and if its cold a sweater and a jacket or whatever you would normally wear in the winter. If your showing, everyone else answered pretty well.


----------

